# No USB on Orange Pi R1 Plus (RK3328)



## SanPollo (Aug 5, 2021)

I followed *felix*'s instructions on this post and now have a working FreeBSD 13-RELEASE-p3 (arm64) system on my Orange Pi R1 Plus with one of the ethernet ports functioning fine.

However, the USB (2.0) ports are not working - neither the built in port, nor the ones on the add-on board that came with the Pi.


```
sanpollo@newpi:~ $ dmesg -a | grep -i usb
usb_needs_explore_all: no devclass
sanpollo@newpi:~ $
```

These were the files I used to write the SD image:

OS image: FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-arm64-aarch64-ROCK64.img.tz
U-Boot: linux-u-boot-current-orangepi-r1plus_21.05.1_arm64.deb

I do not believe that this is a hardware issue as I have an identical Pi at my parents' place which has the same issue.

Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? Is this simply not supported by FreeBSD at the moment, or could it be a U-Boot issue resolved by writing a different version to the card?

It is quite important to me to have USB working as I use USB memory sticks for swap (the Pi only has 1GB of RAM) and I am trying to minimise writes to the SD card.

Thanks in advance,
SanPollo


----------



## SanPollo (Aug 11, 2021)

I just received my NanoPi NEO3 in the post and am having exactly the same issue. I have tried various different versions of U-Boot but USB isn't working, and the same message is in dmesg. I checked the wiki for RockChip and RK3328 should be supported - I can't find any known issues related to USB.

Am I doing something wrong? If not, and it's a bug, then should I just report it here?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

